# Formular von Doc in HTML übernehmen



## breytex (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe ein riesen Problem.
Ich muss ein Formular, welches mir vom Kunden als Doc gegeben wurde, in ein dynamisches Webformular mit Datenbankanbindung umarbeiten.

Das vorgegebene Formular ist ewig lang, ca 5 Seiten. Wäre glaube ich ziemlich unglücklich damit, das einmal komplett "nachbauen" zu müssen.
Ich erinnere mich, dass es die Möglichkeit gab, einfach ein Formular (Textfelder, Checkboxen usw) von Word herraus in Dreamwaever zu kopieren, und dieser dann automatisch daraus ein HTML-Formular gemacht hat.

Wenn ich das mit dem mir vorliegenden Formular versuche, kommt aber z.b. sowas dabei raus:

```
<p>Benutzer
  <object classid="CLSID:8BD21D10-EC42-11CE-9E0D-00AA006002F3" id="TextBox1" width="234" height="21">
    <param name="VariousPropertyBits" value="746604571">
    <param name="MaxLength" value="30">
    <param name="Size" value="6191;556">
    <param name="FontName" value="Calibri">
    <param name="FontHeight" value="180">
    <param name="FontCharSet" value="0">
    <param name="FontPitchAndFamily" value="2">
  </object>
</p>
```

Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz.. Hätte das lieber als normales "input".
Hat wer eine Idee oder ein Programm, für eine praktikable Lösung, das Formular geschickt in HTML zu übernehmen?
Freue mich über jede Hilfe!

lG
Fabian


----------



## harryman (19. Juli 2010)

Hi,
mit der automatischen Generierung ... das ist so eine Sache. Davon würde ich abraten.
Ich bezweifle auch, ob sollte Objekt-Notationen browserübergreifend erkennbar sind.

Wenn das Formular so ewig lang ist, würde ich dir empfehlen, es auf mehrere Seiten zu splitten und Schritt für Schritt dem User anzubieten (evtl. mit Fortschrittsbalken, damit der User auch "Land" sieht).
Im Formular sollten ebenfalls die eingegebenen Werte a) auf Sinnhaftigkeit und b) generell (wg. SQL-Injection etc.) geprüft werden.

==> Ich würde einfach vermuten, wenn du ein hochwertiges Formular implementieren willst, wirst du um einen gewissen Anteil Handarbeit nicht umher kommen.


----------

